# Meffert's now selling the Holey Megaminx



## MichaelErskine (Jun 15, 2009)

http://mefferts.com/page.php?lang=en&theme=new_puzzle_release







At the moment it's just a means to register interest - I think the 12 colour Holey Minx will be rather popular!


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 15, 2009)

ARE YOU SERIOUS?!
This is awesome!!
$28 isn't too bad, but I probably won't be getting one anytime soon.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 15, 2009)

omagoddd that's awesome lol


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 15, 2009)

It's the void cube version of the megaminx! And it's actually cheaper than the real version, so I might get this one instead. But it probably turns much worse. I wonder if it has parity?


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 15, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> I wonder if it has parity?


Ouch, that would suck.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 15, 2009)

well, the void cube does... so i'm sure this one does too. lol


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 16, 2009)

If I understand correctly there will be no parity on a void megaminx.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 16, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> well, the void cube does... so i'm sure this one does too. lol


Sometimes on my china-minx I wind up with two edges switched am I in-correctly placing pieces or does parity happen?


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 16, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> calekewbs said:
> 
> 
> > well, the void cube does... so i'm sure this one does too. lol
> ...



, 2 edges misplaced on the minx has never happened to me personally.


----------



## FFRPianist (Jun 16, 2009)

msemtd said:


> If I understand correctly there will be no parity on a void megaminx.



But you can rotate the centers in the "middle layers" around 90 degrees (with the top and bottom layers remaining the same). Would not this result in a parity error?



Paul Wagner said:


> Sometimes on my china-minx I wind up with two edges switched am I in-correctly placing pieces or does parity happen?



There are no parity errors on a regular megaminx.


----------



## FaNtAsYDeAlEr (Jun 16, 2009)

There is just something about the empty space that attracts me I need one of these.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Let's see here, how should I say this? Ah, yes: WHAT!?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 16, 2009)

That will be so annoying to solve. No corner cutting at all will make it hard to turn, like the void cube. But on the minx? Nightmare.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 16, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if it has parity?
> ...


It probably would. (I suppose you wouldn't sing this to parity, then.)



calekewbs said:


> well, the void cube does... so i'm sure this one does too. lol


Well, I'm also sure you don't have a brain. lol



Paul Wagner said:


> calekewbs said:
> 
> 
> > well, the void cube does... so i'm sure this one does too. lol
> ...


Depends what you mean, of course. And whether your megaminx has 12 distinct colors, is assembled correctly, etc.



FFRPianist said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > If I understand correctly there will be no parity on a void megaminx.
> ...


Could you please show me this 90º thing on a megaminx?



msemtd said:


> If I understand correctly there will be no parity on a void megaminx.


High-five!
(Assuming with parity you mean the usual thing. Megaminx orbits have parity, it's just always even.)

EDIT: I don't want to create another post to take this off-topic, but Stefan conveys my point below. I was trying to highlight the mindlessness of some of the posts here. It detracts from the statements (truths and mistakes) of the people who actually know what they're talking about.


----------



## ender9994 (Jun 16, 2009)

This is such a great puzzle to be mass produced. I can't wait to buy one and test it out! It is well worth the $28 it will sell for. 




> Well, I'm also sure you don't have a brain. lol



Implying that someone doesn't have a brain because there cubing knowledge is not up to par with yours just makes you "go down hill".


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 16, 2009)

There is no parity on the Holey minx. If you consider switching centers via cube rotations then you can only switch by 72 degree rotations about the axis perpendicular to two parallel layers (U and D for example).

A 72 degree rotation of all pieces clockwise around the axis perpendicular to the U and D layers will perform four disjoint 5 cycles on corners, and six disjoint 5 cycles on edges. Overall this is an even permutation, and thus can be solved with an even number of quarter turns.

A 144 degree rotation of all pieces clockwise around the axis perpendicular to the U and D layers will perform four disjoint 5 cycles on corners, and six disjoint 5 cycles on edges - the same structure as the 72 degree rotation, but with different cycles. This is also an overall even permutation.

A 216 degree rotation clockwise is the same as a 144 degree counterclockwise rotation. A 288 degree rotation clockwise is the same as 72 degrees counterclockwise.

There are no other ways to do cube rotations other than rotating about an axis perpendicular to two parallel layers, so all ways of "cycling" centers will not create a parity error in either corners or edges.

Chris


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 16, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> There are no other ways to do cube rotations other than rotating about an axis perpendicular to two parallel layers, so all ways of "cycling" centers will not create a parity error in either corners or edges.


What about rotating around an edge or corner?

Also, I wanna know a good alg for doing a y-turn on centers only.
I have a silly 190-mover:
[
(R U R' U' y R U' R' U' y)3
[([DFR L' R: F2] y)5 : U'],
"z2.5"
]2

(DFR is a single face turn.)


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 16, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> What about rotating around an edge or corner



Good point, I'll look into this when I get home, I'm actually posting from work and don't have a megaminx nearby.

Chris


----------



## FFRPianist (Jun 16, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> There is no parity on the Holey minx. If you consider switching centers via cube rotations then you can only switch by 72 degree rotations about the axis perpendicular to two parallel layers (U and D for example).



This is what I was talking about before. For those that want to know how to do it can learn hear: http://cubeman.org/mega2.html


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess it was just a matter of time before someone came up with some good, stable technology (blueprints, you could say) and pieces for this.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 16, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> What about rotating around an edge or corner?



Ok I'm at home and have my megaminx.

*Flipping about an edge:*
Performs 14 disjoint 2-cycles on edges and leaves 2 edges in place. This is an overall even permutation.
Performs 10 disjoint 2-cycles on corners for an overall net even permutation on corners.

No parity error is created here.

*Rotating about a corner:*
Performs 10 disjoint 3-cycles on edges. This is an overall even permutation.
Performs 6 disjoint 3-cycles on corners, and leaves 2 corners in place. This is an overall net even permutation on corners.

No parity error is created here.

---------------

The Holey Megaminx has no parity error.

Chris


----------



## TMOY (Jun 16, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > There are no other ways to do cube rotations other than rotating about an axis perpendicular to two parallel layers, so all ways of "cycling" centers will not create a parity error in either corners or edges.
> ...


You can break such rotations as follows:
around UF edge: 3 72° CW rotations about axis through U then L then F;
around UFL corner, CW: 2 72° CW rotations about axis through U then L. 
Chris is right, rotations about an axis perpendicular to two parallel layers generate all direct isometries of the dodecahedron.


----------



## panyan (Jun 16, 2009)

if only they did a one colour version, i would have been right in there!


----------



## hr.mohr (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm SO getting one!

I just hope that they use some better glue on the tiles this time. Their last batch of megaminx's used some very weak glue.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 16, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> > Well, I'm also sure you don't have a brain. lol
> 
> 
> Implying that someone doesn't have a brain because there cubing knowledge is not up to par with yours just makes you "go down hill".


He didn't say the guy doesn't have a brain. He said he "was sure" he doesn't have one. And LOLed. And started with "Well,". The whole line was a parody (*). I think he didn't mock him for his limited knowledge, but for his bold conclusion. If you post a guess without understanding what you're talking about just hoping that you're right so others are impressed you said it first, you have to expect others laughing at you.

(*) And btw I consider it unethical to remove the guy's statement when you quoted so that the parody aspect got hidden.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 16, 2009)

If meffert's is starting to sell this "holey megaminx", does it mean they may start to sell their normal megaminx sometime soon?


----------



## ender9994 (Jun 16, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> ender9994 said:
> 
> 
> > > Well, I'm also sure you don't have a brain. lol
> ...



Well, then I guess I have no sense of humor. Maybe if happen to take a vacation I will work on that. LOL does seem to be very overused though. I reacted that way because I have seen someone demoralize and destroy someone on another forum, and put "lol" at the end; he wasn't actaully joking though.

On topic: I just sent in my email for them to remind me when it comes out!


----------



## Stefan (Jun 16, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> LOL does seem to be very overused though.


True. And again: That lol wasn't his, it was copied as part of the parody (at least that's my understanding). Here's the proper quote including the original that you removed:



Lucas Garron said:


> calekewbs said:
> 
> 
> > *well*, the void cube does... so *i'm sure* this one does too. *lol*
> ...


Don't you see how intentionally similar that is? Don't know about you, but to me that looks like saying "Ok let me just state something false without any proper reasoning behind it, exactly like you did". It's not even an insult at all. Though in case I'm wrong, apologies for putting words in his mouth.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 16, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> ender9994 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL does seem to be very overused though.
> ...


*Well, I'm sure* you are wrong. *lol* rolleyes: for those that need smileys to understand when something is meant to be sarcastic)


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 16, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> If meffert's is starting to sell this "holey megaminx", does it mean they may start to sell their normal megaminx sometime soon?



One would hope...


----------



## Erik (Jun 16, 2009)

Void puzzles have such a brilliant idea: on the place where there is normally plastic there is now air, and because of this air people want to buy it!
So in fact they are selling 'gebakken lucht' (dutch for: fried air) 
Still I'll probably end up wanting to have one


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 16, 2009)

Erik said:


> Void puzzles have such a brilliant idea: on the place where there is normally plastic there is now air, and because of this air people want to buy it!
> So in fact they are selling 'gebakken lucht' (dutch for: fried air)
> Still I'll probably end up wanting to have one


Less....is more!
(also: free shipping from Mefferts!)


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone want to make a bet on how long it will be until there are cheap ripoffs of it?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't see the point other than the looks...
It doesn't have parity, making it pretty much a megaminx...
It will probably turn worse fromt he mech
It won't cut corners well if it's like the void cube...

But I still want one since I'm obssesed with the megaminx since I got it 3 days ago


----------



## Ton (Jun 17, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> It's the void cube version of the megaminx! And it's actually cheaper than the real version, so I might get this one instead. But it probably turns much worse. I wonder if it has parity?



I see only even parities possible on the (hollow) minx, so the 12 color has no parity,the 6 color does, because it has two same color pieces


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 17, 2009)

Ton said:


> I see only even parities possible on the (hollow) minx, so the 12 color has no parity,the 6 color does, because it has two same color pieces



Yes Ton good point. I think previous posts saying there is no parity on the void megaminx were too general. Your statement should be the most correct.

Chris


----------



## qqwref (Jun 17, 2009)

I think it's a really cool idea. I've wanted a void minx for quite a while.

Also, if you don't have a problem with taking it apart, you can make a mod that will only have six sides (all of which turn normally of course, it's basically the same as <U,L,F,R,BR,BL> on megaminx), thus making yourself a puzzle hat.

Furthermore, I would like to see the first person to make an "impossible object" out of this - assemble a cube inside it, so that the cube is too big to take out, but small enough that you can solve it without taking the void minx cage apart


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 17, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Furthermore, I would like to see the first person to make an "impossible object" out of this - assemble a cube inside it, so that the cube is too big to take out, but small enough that you can solve it without taking the void minx cage apart




That would officially rupture my mind


----------



## Ton (Jun 17, 2009)

Ton said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > It's the void cube version of the megaminx! And it's actually cheaper than the real version, so I might get this one instead. But it probably turns much worse. I wonder if it has parity?
> ...


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 17, 2009)

blade740 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Furthermore, I would like to see the first person to make an "impossible object" out of this - assemble a cube inside it, so that the cube is too big to take out, but small enough that you can solve it without taking the void minx cage apart
> ...



Maybe a 30 mm (large key chain size) cube could fit. Probably a 19 mm (small key chain size) cube could fit.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 7, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I think it's a really cool idea. I've wanted a void minx for quite a while.
> 
> Also, if you don't have a problem with taking it apart, you can make a mod that will only have six sides (all of which turn normally of course, it's basically the same as <U,L,F,R,BR,BL> on megaminx), thus making yourself a puzzle hat.
> 
> Furthermore, I would like to see the first person to make an "impossible object" out of this - assemble a cube inside it, so that the cube is too big to take out, but small enough that you can solve it without taking the void minx cage apart



You had me at puzzle hat.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 7, 2009)

Puzzle hat. Keen?

Edit: Pj with my friends though none of them cube so i dont know why i said it.....yeh


----------

